# Deities and Domains 2: Specialty Priests of the Faerünian Pantheon is Now Available



## Sunsword (Feb 20, 2016)

*Deities and Domains 2: Specialty Priests of the Faerünian Pantheon is Now Available*

Deities and Domains 2 provides feats for 11 deities found in the Sword Coast’s Adventurers Guide and completes the Faerünian Pantheon for the Forgotten Realms setting.

You may purchase the PDF here.
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/175...5E?src=social_media_link#.VsimX7v-PNo.twitter

Here is an example deity and their Specialty Priest feat:


*THE RED KNIGHT*
*HOLY STRATEGIST*
_Prerequisite: Cleric with the War Divine Domain_
You are pledged to the goddess of strategy. Your vestments are a white tabard over a blood hued suit of armor.


Thanks to your devotion, you gain the following benefits:




You have advantage on saving throws agains illusions.
When you take the attack action on your turn, you can forgo one of your attacks and use a bonus action to roll a d6 and choose a friendly creature who can see or hear you. That creature can immediately use its reaction to make one weapon attack, adding the die roll to the attack’s damage roll. Once you use this ability, you must finish a short or long rest. 
When you hit a creature with
a weapon attack, roll a d6 and add the die roll to the attack’s damage roll.  Additionally, choose a friendly creature who can see or hear you. That creature can use its reaction to move up to half its speed without provoking opportunity attacks from the target of your attack. Once you use this ability, you must finish a short or long rest.


----------

